#ubuntu-sv 2011-10-24
<chepecarlos> existio alguna mujer DPL
<chepecarlos> en debian
#ubuntu-sv 2011-10-25
<asmedoso> buenos dias
#ubuntu-sv 2011-10-27
<macubuntu> hola
<macubuntu> alguien le gusta el nuevo ubuntu ??
<macubuntu> la verdad a mi no me gusta
<macubuntu> aver que tal sale el nuevo lts
